# couple of questions on gravel over soil



## CherylH (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm thinking about switching some of my tanks to gravel over soil. Ms. W's book suggests 1.5 wpg, but I've got around 2.3 wpg. Will this approach work with higher light? With the higher light will I still need to add ferts or CO2 (I'm a DIYer)?

While I don't mind the look of the tannins (I actually kinda like it), in most of the pictures I've seen the water looks turbid. Does that go away with time?

I'm a little nervous about trying this. The only time I've tried other than plain gravel was years ago when I saw an article on using peat. The pet store had a brand new product in and I decided to try it (peat plates). I just popped them in the bottom of the tank and topped with gravel. My tank was awesome until something outgrew it's location. When I had to pull up the plant, all the compressed peat let loose, fluffed up, and made a huge mess--I had to tear the tank down.

Thanks for any input you offer,
Cheryl


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

I have around 2wpg and sunlight with all my NPTs and the only algae issue I've had so far is hair algae. I don't dose with anything.


----------



## jbicb3 (Nov 23, 2005)

CherylH said:


> I'm thinking about switching some of my tanks to gravel over soil. Ms. W's book suggests 1.5 wpg, but I've got around 2.3 wpg. Will this approach work with higher light? With the higher light will I still need to add ferts or CO2 (I'm a DIYer)?
> 
> While I don't mind the look of the tannins (I actually kinda like it), in most of the pictures I've seen the water looks turbid. Does that go away with time?
> 
> ...


Hello Cheryl, I have 2 tanks using gravel over soil, and I don't have any problems with the tannins. I'm using about 3wpg, and infusing DIY CO2 in my tanks. If you go to my web page below, and click on the link that says Setting Up the 55 gal Aquarium, you can see step-by-step pictures of how I set mine up.
http://users2.ev1.net/~jbicb3/photography/pictures.html
Some of the other pictures show the tanks after they've been set up, and you can see how clear the water is (if you can see through the dirty glass).
The only problem I have with cloudyness is right when I filled my tank the first time, because I let the water pressure stir up the soil. Also, If/when I pull plants out to trade/sell the plants, I have to pull them out slowly in order to not disturb the substrate.
I hope this helps you in your decision to go Natural.
Jerry


----------



## CherylH (Jul 22, 2004)

That's what I needed to see and hear--I'm going for it.

Thanks.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Here's another older folder showing tank setup photos.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/20565-wet-thumb-forum-photo-journal-natural.html

I think Data Guru had another step-by-step buried in the archives that was very good, but I couldn't find it. There are many ways to get to reach your goal. Good luck!

Diana


----------



## wicked1 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ive got almost 3 watts per gallon in my aquarium. My substrate is not soil, but might as well be. The aquarium has been set up for 4 or 5 years and is stocked w/ somewhat large cichlids (they do surprisingly well w/ the plants, but that is another story.. a couple of them garden, actually pulling stems off plants, and shoving them into the substrate in other places!) Anyway.. the fluorite has collected a lot of stuff.
The tank was originally CO2 and ferts and all that. After a couple of years, I figured enough mulm had collected, and I stopped the dosing and CO2. I lost a couple of plants, but most survived and are doing great! No algae problems or anything.
I was doing weekly water changes, but have slowed that to monthly. I still have almost no algae growth, but the plants are growing more than ever.
Ive got a bunch of what I think is called fox tail and comba. (sorry.. dont know the scientific names) They grow really quickly, and are probably whats saving me from algae problems.


----------



## CherylH (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks Diana--that was a very nice link. It's nice to see what to expect and to see a sparkling tank down the road.

3wpg and no CO2 is really nice to hear.

I know the tanks I "neglect" look a lot better than the ones I fuss over. I've seen what live sand can do for a reef; it just makes sense to try a more natural substrate for plants.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Here's the step by step set up article.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Betty,

Thank you! Let's not lose this excellent step-by-step. Your Betta will be famous. 

Diana


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

LOL 
If you'll make me a sticky, I'll start compiling the best links!


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

DataGuru said:


> LOL
> If you'll make me a sticky, I'll start compiling the best links!


Dear Betty,

I have to confess that I don't know what a sticky is--- or how to do it. 
Whatever a sticky is, I think it would be a good idea. 

Please let me know what I must do to make this happen. You are welcome to send me private message or or write me at <[email protected]>.

Diana


----------



## Tentacles (Jun 25, 2006)

A sticky is a thread stuck at the top of the thread listings in each sub-forum. Mods often use them to tell you how to behave in a forum or explain the general topic of the forum.

You have to have mighty mod powers to be able to pull off a sticky thread tho.

example is John N's thread, "What is "el natural" Step by Step" stuck at the top of the thread listings for this subforum: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/


----------

